
Study: Men looking to live longer should hit the sauna - mkempe
http://m.theweek.com/speedreads/540790/study-men-looking-live-longer-should-hit-sauna
======
chrisjlee84
Actually the article link should go here:
[http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-sauna-
he...](http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-sauna-
health-20150223-story.html)

------
pavlov
Seems like I'm lucky to live in Finland, the country with more saunas than
men!

More precisely, there are 5.4 million people in Finland and an estimated 3.2
million saunas. (Most new apartments and houses include one, for example.)

That means 1.18 saunas for each male inhabitant.

------
mkempe
source:
[http://archinte.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=21307...](http://archinte.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2130724)

